# Finding Septic tank



## wolfenstien (Jun 9, 2008)

How do you find where your septic tank and leech field is?
I am on sewage, but the house used to have a septic system, and I need to find it so I know where not to put my pool.
Thanks


----------



## Hack (Jun 9, 2008)

Since you've already abandoned the septic system, it will be difficult to locate the box, distribution box, and leech lines unless there is a wire or something else metal on the box.

A metal detector will help you find the box if there's something to find.  Then you can use a traditional underground pipe locater to find the leech lines from there.

On the other hand, since it's not in use, why not just start digging for the pool???


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello Mike:
You may want to use a 4' metal rod to probe the area you want the pool in. The rod would indicate the site of any concrete or steel but the laterals may be made of plastic pipe and can be detected only by hitting a void.
Glenn


----------



## Rincon (Jun 10, 2008)

Aren't those the black corrugated flexible pipes you see for drainage?  Interesting about a tool that would locate them.  Would an above ground pool crush them if placed above?  I have similar problem but only with the (what I call) drainage lines coming out from septic tank.  Can you rent or what what kind of trade could I call to have them check?  Is it a DIY thing or more of an experienced person only job?  Mind kicking up new thoughts!  When I find my septic tank and locate the end is there a common method for installing the lines in the ground so I might have a starting point for how they are laid out?
Wasn't sure if I should ask these questions here since it sort of applies to wolfenstein's post.
Thanks


----------

